# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  الحلقة 587 من ون بيس One Piece مترجمة للعربية من العاشق بعدة جودات

## elbramg

*بسم الله  الرحمن الرحيم
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 الحلقة 587 من ون بيس One Piece مترجمة للعربية من العاشق بعدة جودات

 

 أهلاً ومرحباً بكُل الونبيسيّن عُشاق هذا المُسلسل المليء بالمُغامرات و التشويق.

 (ون بيس)، مُسلسل بُث في نهاية الـ 1999 و شاع سيطه ليُصبح من المُسلسلات الإسطورية
 شملت أحداثه الفُكاهة، المُغامرات، والعديد من المقومات التي جعلت منهُ مُسلسلاً رائعاً
 ومُسلياً و مُضحكاً و حماسياً في النزاعات.

 أحداث في قمة الروعة والتشويق.

 بحمدٍ من الله تعالى وكرمه، تم الانتهاء من ترجمة الحلقة (587).

 هُنالك ما هو أهم من الحلقة و من أي شيء في هذه الدنيا ألا وهو طاعة الله تعالى، لذا أتمنى منكم أن لا تُقدموا الحلقة، أو أي شيء أخر
 عن طاعة الله تعالى في أداء الفروض، و أن لا تُلهيكم الحلقة عن الصلوات المفروضة.

 كذلك ، لا تنسوا الدُعاء لإخوانكم المُستضعفين في سوريا، فلسطين، بورما، بقية الدول المُستضعفة التي هي بأمس الحاجة لدُعاؤكم،
 فدعوةٌ من القلب قد تكون كفيلة في رفع البلاء عنهم.

 صور من داخل الحلقه







 تحميل الحلقة

لتحميل برنامج IDM لتحميل الملفات بأقصى سرعه
      JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

   http://jumbofile.net/pdu5s6bnvdw6

 -- -- -- --

  لتحميل برنامج Windows loader لتفعيل اى ويندوز مدى الحياه
    JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

    http://jumbofile.net/74qm859xnp5a

 -- -- -- --

HD
720p=270 MB
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

 http://jumbofile.net/wj1m79bgjewb

  -- -- -- --

SD
480p=100 MB
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

 http://jumbofile.net/v37r1lhyh0vp

  -- -- -- --

MQ
500p=50 MB
      JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

 http://jumbofile.net/44rjbskoak4m

 اتمنى ان تحوز الحلقة على اعجابكم
*

----------

